# 4/15/13 pre-emptions (Boston Marathon bombing coverage)



## Rob Helmerichs

NBC will be replacing Revolution with a special report.

I'm guessing more will follow.


----------



## mattack

thanks.. I actually heard Brian Williams mention a special report (while listening to the NBC nightly news podcast), but couldn't remember if that affected anything I watch!


----------



## NorthAlabama

the daily show is a rerun, so i suspect colbert will be too.


----------



## morac

Looks like only NBC pre-emptied their prime time line up and it appeared to be primarily a ratings grab since there was no new news in the broadcast and it just kept showing the video over and over again while talking to random survivors. It lowered my opinion of NBC that they appear to be taking advantage of the tragedy.


----------



## lgnad

morac said:


> Looks like only NBC pre-emptied their prime time line up and it appeared to be primarily a ratings grab since there was no new news in the broadcast and it just kept showing the video over and over again while talking to random survivors. It lowered my opinion of NBC that they appear to be taking advantage of the tragedy.


?

We had stuff scheduled to tape on ABC, CBS and FOX Boston affiliates and all were wiped out by coverage, too... so no Castle, Hawaii Five-O, The Following, etc...


----------



## SeanC

Ignad, yes all of Boston locals were preempted, Morac is referring to the rest of the country where not everything was preempted.

There is no doubt when these tragedies occur there needs to be some coverage obviously, but what exactly is the point of running hours and hours of talking heads rehashing the very little information that is known?


----------



## NorthAlabama

lgnad said:


> scheduled to tape...The Following


you will want to be sure to reschedule the following - thought it was the best episode of the season.


----------



## astrohip

I understand how Boston stations would have non-stop coverage. But as SeanC says, it really serves no purpose to spend this much air time on a story that has NO breaking news. It seems easy enough to break in if something big happens, but to rehash the same videos... 

Seems especially strange that NBC decides to air its monster hit The Voice, then pull Revolution. Or maybe it's not so strange...

This will screw up the ratings for Revolution. First, they miss an episode. Now DVRs will not record the re-airing. People will get pissed. From a purely ratings POV, strange decision. Did they get more eyeballs with the news special than the normal programming?

I know for us, we used the "extra time" to catch up from Sunday, which has suddenly become crowded again.


----------



## laria

Is there any word when stuff will air again on the Boston affiliates? I also had stuff on ABC, CBS, and FOX that didn't record.


----------



## JLucPicard

I changed my SP for _Revolution_ to "All with Duplicates" for the time being until guide data settles back into the routine.

Calculated risk for NBC where if there had been anything new, they would have been on top of it? I doubt it. Seems to me they're just floundering and this was just another decision that may not have been the best. I have no idea if _Revolution _isn't pulling in ratings so it was 'six of one, half a dozen of another' for NBC, or if they really felt better about airing a one-hour, rehash clip show. I have very little respect left for their news department anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just scheduled enough stuff at 9:00 that Revolution got bumped. So when it airs, TiVo won't think it's already been recorded.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nbc might have noticed that cnn, with around 250k viewers at night, gets about 900k+ viewers during a major news event, and decided to see if they could pull a few over to their news reporting.


----------



## That Don Guy

morac said:


> Looks like only NBC pre-emptied their prime time line up and it appeared to be primarily a ratings grab since there was no new news in the broadcast and it just kept showing the video over and over again while talking to random survivors. It lowered my opinion of NBC that they appear to be taking advantage of the tragedy.


According to one report that I have seen...


Spoiler



The decision to pull the episode was based on the fact that there is a (nuclear) bomb involved significantly in the plot, and NBC needed to fill the hour with something rather quickly.


 Besides, rehashing old news with interviews of eyewitnesses seemed to be what CNN had been doing all day (and night) anyway.


----------



## morac

That Don Guy said:


> Besides, rehashing old news with interviews of eyewitnesses seemed to be what CNN had been doing all day (and night) anyway.


That's been CNN's job for the last 5 years or so. 

As for the pull reason, we'll see how that plays out. If it's only a one week (or less) delay, I don't see the content having anything to do with it. Besides one thing has very little to do with the other.

Back when the first season of 24 first aired, if i recall correctly it was pushed back several months because of 9/11 as the first scene involved a plane crash.


----------



## NorthAlabama

That Don Guy said:


> According to one report that I have seen...


that report makes sense, and imho, was a sound decision


----------



## laria

JLucPicard said:


> I changed my SP for _Revolution_ to "All with Duplicates" for the time being until guide data settles back into the routine.


Yeah, I guess I will do that. I imagine most of the stuff here will get re-aired in late night since this is the only market that got everything bumped, other than Revolution. It's definitely not going to re-air in the normal slots.


----------



## allan

JLucPicard said:


> I changed my SP for _Revolution_ to "All with Duplicates" for the time being until guide data settles back into the routine.


Yeah, I'll do that too.


----------



## wmcbrine

SeanC said:


> There is no doubt when these tragedies occur there needs to be some coverage obviously, but what exactly is the point of running hours and hours of talking heads rehashing the very little information that is known?


Yeah, that's pretty much how I feel about it. But I think the flip side of it is the feeling some have that, under the circumstances, it's wrong to just carry on with life as if nothing happened -- to be entertained on the regular schedule. So, they preempt, and they dwell on it, and they rehash, because what else can they decently do? Not exactly my sentiment, but I can understand it.


----------



## sharkster

Out here in the West, it looks like all my network shows recorded w/o interruption. I just had The Following, Mike & Molly, 2 Broke Girls, and Rules of Engagement - all of which seem to have aired. The rest of my shows last night were on cable channels.

I guess the networks were done with the 24/7 coverage by last night in Pacific Time. I did miss The Chew at noon, but I guess that's not surprising.

I don't want to sound insensitive either, but hours and hours and hours and hours (days) of the same coverage, just re-hashing the same exact info, gets tedious. This morning MSNBC is still rehashing the same story to the exclusion of any other news. Looks like CNN is doing the same.


----------



## dylking

Rob Helmerichs said:


> NBC will be replacing Revolution with a special report.


According to the nbc website, it looks like the pre-empted episode will be shown next week in the normal slot. Don't know if they just shifted the whole schedule or not..


----------



## laria

sharkster said:


> I guess the networks were done with the 24/7 coverage by last night in Pacific Time.


I think they were done by prime time everywhere except the Boston locals.


----------



## SeanC

I'm starting to wonder if the Boston locals are going to preempt primetime tonight as well. They've been running non-stop coverage since yesterday. Just talking heads talking about nothing.


----------



## sieglinde

Revolution was not shown on NBC in the San Francisco bay area and will be shown next week with the season finale being pushed to June.


----------



## mattack

dylking said:


> According to the nbc website, it looks like the pre-empted episode will be shown next week in the normal slot. Don't know if they just shifted the whole schedule or not..


But as has been mentioned, if your Tivo *thought* it recorded it, unless Tivo itself manually hacks the guide data, a "new episodes only" SP will NOT catch the airing next week.

(I forced a connection around 8pm, it didn't update the to do list by 10pm, I don't know if the guide data had actually updated.)


----------



## adavidw

My TiVo thought it recorded Revolution this week, and shows that it's recording the same episode again next week, so I think TiVo did indeed manually hack the guide data to make it work.


----------



## allan

adavidw said:


> My TiVo thought it recorded Revolution this week, and shows that it's recording the same episode again next week, so I think TiVo did indeed manually hack the guide data to make it work.


Yeah, I noticed that on mine.


----------



## astrohip

adavidw said:


> My TiVo thought it recorded Revolution this week, and shows that it's recording the same episode again next week, so I think TiVo did indeed manually hack the guide data to make it work.


This would be amazing if they did this. And certainly called for. But I've never heard of them doing this. Has it ever been done?


----------



## morac

adavidw said:


> My TiVo thought it recorded Revolution this week, and shows that it's recording the same episode again next week, so I think TiVo did indeed manually hack the guide data to make it work.


Currently my TiVo says next week's episode is "Home", which is scheduled to record, but the skipped episode was "The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia". That is now showing up in the TiVo.com guide so I'm assuming my box will get it when it updates. It shows an original air date of April 22.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> This would be amazing if they did this. And certainly called for. But I've never heard of them doing this. Has it ever been done?


I remember it happening at least once, although I don't recall the exact circumstances. But it was something similar...some event that preempted regular programming, and TiVo rejiggered the data so the real airings would record.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, I don't remember the details either. They definitely haven't done it *regularly*, but I think they've done it multiple times over the years. (Very few comparatively, though.)


----------



## lpwcomp

The pre-empted episode of "Revolution" showed up in my guide yesterday. I had to manually set it to record. I suppose it's possible that it would have been automatically scheduled, but I doubt it. I scheduled it from the "History" entry of the April 15 recording, so obviously the TiVo recognized it as the same episode.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> The pre-empted episode of "Revolution" showed up in my guide yesterday. I had to manually set it to record. I suppose it's possible that it would have been automatically scheduled, but I doubt it. I scheduled it from the "History" entry of the April 15 recording, so obviously the TiVo recognized it as the same episode.


Because of the changed original air date it should record, unless you left the original recording in the My Shows, in which case it won't automatically schedule until you delete that.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Because of the changed original air date it should record, unless you left the original recording in the My Shows, in which case it won't automatically schedule until you delete that.


The OAD only changes whether or not it is treated as "NEW", not whether or not it it will be treated as a duplicate. That is controlled by the programId* assigned by TMS. At the current time, this episode has a programId of EP015679020016, at least according to zap2it. If anyone still has it in their NPL or can recover it, it would interesting to know what it is for the originally scheduled showing. It should be in the text metadata file produced by either kmttg or pyTivo.

* This is sometimes referred to as the "Episode ID", but since it is the <program> level <uniqueId> in the XML, programId is more accurate in view of the fact that seriesId is the <series> level <uniqueId>.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> The OAD only changes whether or not it is treated as "NEW", not whether or not it it will be treated as a duplicate.


There's either a glitch or a purposely programmed in abnormality such that if the OAD is in the future, the recording will be scheduled regardless if it's a repeat/duplicate or not.

This frequently causes problems with people who have Daily Show season passes since the TiVo will record duplicates even if set to only record New episodes (it's not a generic vs actual guide data, as both recordings have real guide data).


----------



## sieglinde

I simply set the SP to record everything since the show has not shown repeats and is only on once a week. Can change it to first run later if junk gets recorded


----------



## sieglinde

I am not at home right now and am not watching network TV. Is Grimm and Blue Bloods on? (Perp was captured)


----------



## JYoung

Blue Bloods wasn't scheduled to be on tonight.

I'm guessing that Grimm and Happy Endings were preempted on the East Coast as repeats were substituted for both on the West Coast.
(Technically, both episodes of Happy Endings were substituted by a repeat of an episode from last year and an episode if Tim Allen's Last Man Standing.)

Vegas was rescheduled to Saturday.


----------



## HerronScott

Grimm was pre-empted here in Virginia. Any updates on re-airing?

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HerronScott said:


> Grimm was pre-empted here in Virginia. Any updates on re-airing?
> 
> Scott


It was pre-empted nationally. They'll probably air it in the show's next scheduled slot.

(By the way, "other means" copies of network shows usually start showing up before airtime...presumably they're caught from a satellite download or something. And last night's Grimm is available through such means.)


----------



## laria

I've given up hope of them airing all the pre-emptions from Monday.  I'll have to start getting via "other means". I missed HIMYM, 2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Hawaii 5-0, Castle, Bones, and The Following.


----------



## JYoung

HerronScott said:


> Grimm was pre-empted here in Virginia. Any updates on re-airing?
> 
> Scott


I'm wondering if they might show Grimm tonight before Smash.

Grimm is being  moved to Tuesdays after The Voice though.

(Ready for Love has been pulled.)


----------



## allan

Add the 4/19 episode of General Hospital to the list of preemptions. They're showing the ep this Monday, but my SP didn't pick it up because it thought it was already recorded.


----------



## sieglinde

Repeat of Grimm shown on the left coast. Mind your SP to pick up what TiVo will think is a repeat on Tuesday.


----------



## laria

sieglinde said:


> Repeat of Grimm shown on the left coast. Mind your SP to pick up what TiVo will think is a repeat on Tuesday.


It will be on Friday as usual, not Tuesday. It's moving to Tuesdays starting April 30.


----------



## JohnDG

laria said:


> It will be on Friday as usual, not Tuesday. It's moving to Tuesdays starting April 30.


Yep: just popped up on the schedule. I had to add it manually to record.

jdg


----------



## sieglinde

Weird, I only show "Endangered" for April 30 and nothing for Friday.


----------



## sieglinde

I see what is happening. I have a Giants game on my normal channel and the alternative channel has not put Grimm in their guide data. May end up using alternative means to get the episode.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I remember it happening at least once, although I don't recall the exact circumstances. But it was something similar...some event that preempted regular programming, and TiVo rejiggered the data so the real airings would record.


I also vaugely remember it happening at least once. Could it have actually been for 9/11? (Although TiVos were pretty new then...)


----------



## mattack

JohnDG said:


> Yep: just popped up on the schedule. I had to add it manually to record.
> 
> jdg


Do you mean TONIGHT? I wont see the reply until tomorrow probably, but I read this thread yesterday and the guide data still said april 30 for Grimm on Tuesdays then.


----------



## laria

I think he meant that the Friday episode just popped up for him. It wasn't on tonight (Tuesday 4/23).


----------



## sieglinde

Attention San Francisco Bay Grimm fans - it has been confirmed that Grimm will be on KICU at 9 pm due to the ball game. I emailed the station and they confirmed it. Zap2it data is wrong. I did a manual recording.


----------



## lpwcomp

JohnDG said:


> Yep: just popped up on the schedule. I had to add it manually to record.


My FRO SP picked it up automatically. Looks like TMS bumped the remaining programIds by one. Episode S02,E17 is EP014189710041 while S02, E18 is EP014189710043. They also changed the OAD.


----------

